# Iraqi Tumblers



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my Iraqi tumblers. I have one pair and two offspring form them so far. Hope to start flying them in the near future.
Pic #1 Cock Bird
Pic #2 Hen
Pic #3 Their 1st offspring

Thankyou Print Tippler and Corbinaz!!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice man i like those colors


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

*******!*

Here's the latest of my Iraqi tumblers. The parents already sholwn.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

That's a real nice white. You should get that 25% of the time.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol white good flyers are rare in iraq but thats good might the first ive see all white in the usa


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Time will tell on that bird!! Thanks guys.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

i say they are realy nice birds a credit to you sir , lc


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Thankyou Lord Cornwallis!!


----------

